# 5 месяцев не могу справиться с постоянной болью в ягодице, распространяющейся по всей ноге



## Whitego (11 Сен 2019)

Добрый день.
Не знаю, что уже делать. прошу помощи и знаний.
В мае этого года появилась боли в пояснице и ягодице с правой стороны. Боли приходились на первую половину дня, в особенности после сна.
До этого момента ни каких болей не возникало
Обратился к терапевту в районную поликлинику, за номерком к неврологу.
Терапевт попутно выписала ациклофенак. Ациклофенак помогал ровно столько сколько я его принимал.
В июне попал к неврологу, которая отправила к физиотерапевту на сеансы ДДТ. Сказала, что у меня просто спазм мышц.
ДДТ прошёл 6 сеансов. Результата нет!
Так как у моей жены 2 грыжи поясничного отдела, посмотрел е лечение, и сделал стандартный курс, миорелаксант, НПВС и мильгаму. Результат не получил.
Боли стали усиливаться и по утрам я вообще не мог встать с кровати. Сходить в туалет или почистить зубы просто не возможно, т.к. найти позу при которой наступило бы не большое облегчение было не возможно.
Обратился снова к терапевту, который выписала мне анализы крови и направила на рентген тазобедренного сустава. Результаты крови все в норме, а вот рентген показал начальную стадию артроза. Но как мне пояснили это не может влиять на мои боли.
Дальше снова невролог, которая выписала наконец мне направление на МРТ и выписала медикаментозное лечение: комбилипен, Мелоксикам, калмирекс, никотиновая кислота, диклофенак Всё проколол и пропил, но результата снова нет.
МРТ показало: Высота межпозвонкового диска L5/S1 и сигналы от него по Т2 снижены, высота и сигналы от остальных дисков исследуемой зоны сохранены.
Дорзальные грыжи дисков:
- правосторонняя парамедиальная L4/L5, размером 0,4 см, распространяющаяся
в правое межпозвонковое отверстие с его сужением, деформирующая прилегающие отделы дурального мешка, компремирующая нервный корешок справа;
-левосторонняя парафораминальная L5/S1, распространяющаяся в левое межпозвонковое отверстие, с его сужением, размером 0,4 см.
Просвет позвоночного канала сужен на уровне грыж дисков, сигнал от структур спинного мозга (по Т1 и Т2) не изменён. Определяется заострение краев и небольшие краевые остеофиты тел позвонков исследуемой зоны. Умеренные проявления спондилоартроза на уровне L4-S1.
Форма и размеры тел позвонков обычные, признаки дистрофических изменений в телах позвонков.
Заключение: МР картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Грыжи дисков L4- S 1. Умеренные проявления спондилоартроза на уровне L4-S1.
С результатами к неврологу, который сказала, Теперь Вы знаете своё заболевание. прописала стельки, аппликатор Ляпко или Кузнецова, ЛФК (дала брошуры с картинками), бассейн и всё.
Аппликатор купил, ЛФК делаю. Прошло 2 месяца. Ситуация не изменяется вообще. сходил к мануальному терапевту. Результата нет.  Раньше спал до утра нормально, теперь просыпаюсь ночью потому что болит нога и заснуть больше нем могу.
Утром не встать, не одеться, не поесть за столом. Сегодня ел стоя, так как просто не сесть. К обеду расхаживаюсь и боль немного отступает, до того момента как лягу в кровать.
На данный момент у меня наступило эмоциональное истощение, и потихоньку начинается психоз на фоне постоянной боли. Не знаю, что делать и как жить!
Помогите!


----------



## 32Ольга (11 Сен 2019)

@Whitego, если боль идет от ягодицы, возможен синдром грушевидной мышцы, почитайте в инете что это. На МРТ нет ничего такого, от чего может болеть нога. Катайте ягодицу тенисным мячиком или роллом. Ложитесь на пол, подкладываете мяч под ягодицу, находите болючие точки и давите. Чтобы мышца расслабилась, на нее надо давить. И упражнения на грушевидку.
https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/22105/page-70#post-398743 тут посмотрите


----------



## Whitego (11 Сен 2019)

Спасибо за ответ.
Катал теннисный мячик, не помогает, Дедал упражнение стул, различные растяжки на грушевидную мышцу. Эффекта нет.


----------



## 32Ольга (11 Сен 2019)

Как долго это делали? мгновенного эффекта не будет


----------



## Whitego (11 Сен 2019)

@32Ольга, Примерно дней 10. Знакомый тренер мне подсказал, про грушевидную, Сам с таким сталкивался. Ещё говорит делать обратную экстензию. Но так как ничего не меняется, я уже не знаю, за что схватиться, так чтобы этот кошмар наконец-то кончился.


----------



## La murr (11 Сен 2019)

@Whitego, Константин, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Whitego (11 Сен 2019)

@La murr, Спасибо. Будем пользоваться Вашими советами!


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (12 Сен 2019)

Whitego написал(а):


> Ещё говорит делать обратную экстензию.


Это сильно круто для острого периода.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (13 Сен 2019)

Неправильно лечат, поэтому и такой результат.
Обратитесь за помощью к консультанту Форума Доктору Абелю Александру Вячеславовичу.


----------



## Whitego (13 Сен 2019)

@Владимир Воротынцев, спасибо. Попробую.


----------



## Whitego (1 Окт 2019)

Прикрепляю МРТ

             

дополнительные снимки


----------



## AIR (1 Окт 2019)

Whitego написал(а):


> Добрый день.


Вечер добрый. 
Для того ,  чтобы точнее определиться с обоснованием, желательно лучше разглядеть конституцию, понять привычную позу,  где именно болит в пояснице и ноге (желательно нарисовать на картинке).
А также, приходится ли много сидеть и т.д..


Whitego написал(а):


> С результатами к неврологу, который сказала, Теперь Вы знаете своё заболевание. прописала стельки


А что за заболевание, если не секрет?  и зачем стельки и куда?


----------



## nick_sunflower (28 Окт 2019)

@Whitego, Добрый день! Как ваша ситуация с ногой, разрешилась в какую-то сторону?


----------



## Whitego (29 Окт 2019)

nick_sunflower написал(а):


> @Whitego, Добрый день! Как ваша ситуация с ногой, разрешилась в какую-то сторону?


Добрый день. 
Сделал повторное МРТ. Показало, что l4 l5 6мм l5 s1 3мм. Сагиттальныц размер позвоночного канала стал 10 мм. Сходил к нейрохирургу. Он сказал, что по всем параметрам мне нужно сделать операцию. К нейрохирургу ходил через хороших знакомых. Т.е. доверяю. Записался на операцию. Через неделю будут оперировать. И тут стало отпускать ногу. Болит, но уже на так критично. Сейчас вообще ничего не принимаю. Теперь думаю. Оперировать  или нет.


----------



## Александр_100 (29 Окт 2019)

@Whitego, Грыжи маленькие. Если не болит может и не надо делать операцию. Позаниматься мышцами, возможно и грыжи меньше станут или вообще дело не в грыжах окажется.
Про миофасциальный сидром в курсе?


----------



## nick_sunflower (29 Окт 2019)

@Whitego, А кроме боли какие симптомы? Сделайте блокаду в область корешка под рентген-контролем. Если боль пройдет хотя бы на какое-то время, то скорее всего в этом причина. Но хотя бы будете точнее знать и будет время, чтобы взвешенно принять решение.


----------



## Whitego (29 Окт 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> @Whitego, Грыжи маленькие. Если не болит может и не надо делать операцию. Позаниматься мышцами, возможно и грыжи меньше станут или вообще дело не в грыжах окажется.
> Про миофасциальный сидром в курсе?


Добрый день. Да про этот синдром я в курсе. Да грыжа не большая, но давит прям на корешок, от этого и все боли. Т.е. в заключении так и написано, "грыжа плотно прилежит к корешка l5". За 6 месяцев я уже столько всего испытал, прокололи и пропил, что страшно становится, если эти боли вернутся обратно. Сейчас я уже 1, 5 месяца на больничном. 3 недели провёл в стационаре, где меня прокололи гормонами и различными уколами. Провели физиотерапия, лфк и массаж. Как только выписался, через пару дней, боли вернулись назад. Пришлось звонить врачу, которая вернула меня на гормоны. Обезболивающие не действовали! И тут когда меня вроде определили на операцию, боли стихли до уровня терпения без обезболивающих. Т.е. сейчас болит практически постоянно, но терпимо.


nick_sunflower написал(а):


> @Whitego, А кроме боли какие симптомы? Сделайте блокаду в область корешка под рентген-контролем. Если боль пройдет хотя бы на какое-то время, то скорее всего в этом причина. Но хотя бы будете точнее знать и будет время, чтобы взвешенно принять решение.


Спасибо за совет


----------



## nick_sunflower (29 Окт 2019)

@Whitego, Здоровья! Держи в курсе


----------



## Jenik_ (30 Окт 2019)

@Whitego, а упражнения делал которые рекомендуют здесь, в период обострения которые?!


----------



## Whitego (30 Окт 2019)

В период обострения, я вообще не мог пошевелиться, без укола. В этот де период попал на неврологию. Там делали ЛФК. Комплекс упражнений для разгрузки и укрепления мышц спины. Делал всякие лодочки, растяжки, позы кошек и т.п. Делал на сколько позволял позвоночник. Результата нет. Но у меня мышцы спины и так в хорошем спортивном состоянии.

Сегодня сходил к неврологу. Объяснил ситуацию. Попросил совета по поводу операции. Её ответ был такой. Если можешь терпеть боль походи до нового года может до лета результат мой всё равно приведёт на операционный стол. Не сегодня так в течении 5 лет точно. Сейчас снят основное болевое ощущение, только за счёт гормона. Но на нем сидеть нельзя. Получишь или язву или диабет.  Поэтому решать мне, но если грыжа ещё чуть чуть вырастет, то межпозвоночныц канал судится до такой степени, что могут отказать ноги или органы нижнего таза. Да и ещё про миофасцинальный синдром пообщался. Это не мой случай. Во первых так долго болеть не может. Во вторых болеть должно локально. А у меня боль по всей ноге, тянкщая и жгучая +мурашки и пробегания тока по ноге.


----------



## Jenik_ (30 Окт 2019)

@Whitego, у меня грыжа до 11мм с тенденцией к секверту, 2 нейрохирурга сказали лечиться так, последний сказал ,что канал большой, и что Вообщем надо смотреть, не только размер грыжи , (и корешок резко сдвинут)(успокоил но толку), нога болит правая тоже сплю до 4 - 5 часов а потом просыпаюсь от боли, нога уже 2 месяца болит, сплю на полу на 2 ух не толстых одеялах на боку, так вроде легче, так что будем посмотреть (тоже устал от этого)
Крепись!!!!

Да и еще сказали, что после операции боли могут все равно остаться, дурдом просто...


----------



## Александр_100 (30 Окт 2019)

Самое плохое, что одной операцией может все это не ограничится.


----------



## Whitego (30 Окт 2019)

@Jenik_, я так понял, что Вас пытаются консервативно вылечить при грыже 11мм? или я не прав? Вы гормоны пробовали? Получается снять боль НПВС?  В любом случае крепитесь.
 У меня ночью болей практически нет, за исключением любых поворотов. Смена позиции =проснулся и заснул. 
Мне тоже объяснили, что грыжа может быть и маленькая, а снять боль не получается. Видимо это мой случай. 
За 6 месяцев я так устал пить лекарства и постоянно терпеть боль, что готов решить всё операцией. Надеюсь, что после я не буду вспоминать этот кошмар.


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Самое плохое, что одной операцией может все это не ограничится.


Да, можно вообще стать постоянным клиентом нейрохирургу, но какой выход, когда ничего не помогает?


----------



## Игорь_ЕД (30 Окт 2019)

Whitego написал(а):


> Сейчас снят основное болевое ощущение, только за счёт гормона. Но на нем сидеть нельзя.


Правильно. Под действием гормона рассосался воспалительный отёк, который действовал на корешок. Ясно, что грыжа от гормона никуда не делась. Сейчас надо затихариться на некоторое время и посмотреть, куда ветер дует. В смысле последить за динамикой процесса - лучше становится или хуже.


----------



## Александр_100 (30 Окт 2019)

@Whitego, Миопрессуру бы попробовать. Понятно, что грыжа хоть и маленькая, но давит. Но если расслабить мышцы возможно и грыжа уменьшится и давить перестанет.
Но специалистов к сожалению трудно найти.
Сейчас действительно понаблюдать если есть динамика улучшения то по тихонько поддерживать ее.


----------



## Jenik_ (30 Окт 2019)

Whitego написал(а):


> я так понял, что Вас пытаются консервативно вылечить при грыже 11мм? или я не прав? Вы гормоны пробовали? Получается снять боль НПВС? В любом случае крепитесь.


Да, всё правильно поняли - лечат консервативно, гормоны не пробовал, нейрохирург сказал - что если "нпвс" не помогут то стеройды будем колоть, нпвс слегка снимает боль, но под утро нога болит тупой болью не очень сильно!
а у Вас НПВС снимали боль?


----------



## Whitego (30 Окт 2019)

Я перепробовал все НПВС: индометацин, кеторолак, кетопрофен, ибупрофен в разных вариациях, церебрекс, костарокс, анальгин, пмелотекс(мелоксикам), ксефокам. Утром если принимал, то отпускал не много. Перед сном обязательно, но утром всегда одно и тоже боль возвращалась с новой силой пока не примешь чего-нибудь, что прописано врачом. Дошло до того, что мне делали укол кетопрофена, а он уменьшиал боль на 10%, ну в общем так чтоб мог лежать не шевелятся и вроде ни чего. По этому и поехал в больницу. Там сказали.,  что все эти нпвс хорошо, но в таких случаях как у меня нужно сразу начинать с гормонов а заканчивать нпвс. Кстати НПВС принимайте только совместно с омепразолом. А то рискуете поймать гастрит или язву.
Да и гормоны мне помогали не очень. Прогонять капельницу вроде ничего ожил. А утром та же песня.


----------



## Jenik_ (30 Окт 2019)

@Whitego, спасибо, принимаю с омепразолом!
Мне вроде более менее нпвс помогает (дилаксу принимаю)!
Жуть у Вас ситуация, даже шевелиться было больно!!!

Держите в курсе по возможности, как у Вас дела!


----------



## nick_sunflower (31 Окт 2019)

@Jenik_, ваша история есть на форуме?


----------



## Jenik_ (1 Ноя 2019)

@nick_sunflower, нет истории, на днях может выложу, потому как есть вопросы...


----------



## Whitego (8 Ноя 2019)

06.11 прооперировали. Удалили  мою грыжу. Сразу прошла боль с ноги. В первый день вставать нельзя, только переворачиваться в кровати, но это с такой болью в пояснице и с мыслью не сорвать дренаж. 07.11 сняли дренаж и поставили на ноги. Сразу пополз в туалет и к умывальник. Появилось не большое онемение а большом пальце. Ночью появилась тянущая боль от ягодицы и до икроножноц мышцы. Не сильная но появилась. Начал себя загонять. Но утром врач успокоил. Сказал это нормально до месяца. Приходил физиотерапевт поставил АЛМАГ. Буду дальше писать про своё лечение.


----------



## 32Ольга (8 Ноя 2019)

@Whitego, а какую грыжу удалили L4-L5 или L5-S1? Вроде по МРТ обе были небольшие. Что сказал хирург после операции?


----------



## La murr (8 Ноя 2019)

@Whitego, Константин, выздоравливайте!


----------



## Whitego (8 Ноя 2019)

@32Ольга, удалили l4 l5. Она на повторном МРТ выросла до 6, а так как спиномозговой канал всего 10мм, было уже очень опасно, да и постоянные боли из за того, что грыжа плотно прилегала к корешку l5. L5 s1 уменьшилась до 3. Её оперировать не нужно. В это сегменте, как мне сказал хороший невролог, может вообще уйти.  После операции нейрохирург сказал, что операция прошла успешно, грыжа была не большая.  Он особо не назговорчивый, но специалист хороший.

@La murr, спасибо


----------



## 32Ольга (8 Ноя 2019)

@Whitego, ну слава Богу, что все хорошо! Берегите себя и строго выполняйте рекомендации врача. Выздоравливайте!


----------



## Whitego (8 Ноя 2019)

@32Ольга, большое Вам спасибо. Возвращать на операционный стол не хочется, так что буду строго держаться рекомендациям врача.


----------



## Whitego (15 Ноя 2019)

Сегодня выписали домой. Ура. За прошедшие 9 дней в больнице начал ходить в группу ЛФК единственный, который сам доползал к ним. Все остальные просто делали в кровати. После занятий, как и предпологал, появилась боль в ягодице и передающаяся в икру. Появились не сильные боли ночью и по утрам. Но как снова объяснил врач это норма. Также врач сказал, пройти реабилитацию. Она поможет полностью восстановиться.  В эпикризе выписали рецептупный андипресант и витамины группы B. Рецепт не дали, поэтому купить не смог- отказали. Дали памятку как себя вести в первый месяц и общие рекомендации по жизни.
Домой ехал в машине, лёжа на заднем сиденье.  После поездки разболелась всё: нога, поясница и шов. Пришлось лечь спать на полдня, чтобы отойти от поездки.   
Завтра а врачу за рецептом, больничный и направлением на реабилитацию.


----------



## Александр_100 (16 Ноя 2019)

@Whitego, ЛФК не бросайте. Дома тоже нужно делать!


----------



## Whitego (16 Ноя 2019)

@Александр_100, конечно не бросаю.


----------



## Whitego (25 Ноя 2019)

Прошло 2 недели и началось... вроде было всё нормально. Ходил много. Лежал много. Ничего не болело. Но в четверг понял, что гулять на улице не могу. Вернулся домой и лёг. В пятницу нужно было съездить и подать документы на реабилитацию. Заняло порядка 3 часа. В общем еле вернулся обратно. В субботу заболела поясница так, что не оторвать от кровати. Как будто в пятницу сделали операцию. В воскресение всё продолжилось, но заметил, что таз ушёл в правую сторону, т.е. в сторону больной ноги. Чихнул и прострелило в центр поясницы.  Жена приехала и подтвердила мою заметку. У жены истерика. Что за фигня. Я её конечно успокоил и написал врачу. Врач прописал Диклофенак, корсет, покой и в пятницу на приём.
Сегодня понедельник. Проснулся с мыслью, что болит нога. Поясницу чуть отпустило, но нога стала болеть так, что ходить совсем не могу. Перекос остался. Боюсь, что это рецедив.


----------



## Whitego (29 Ноя 2019)

27.11 решил сходить на улицу и проверить себя, как буду перемещаться. Смогу ли дойти до поликлиника к. Прошёл 100 метро и понял, что сейчас упаду от боли в ноге и пояснице. Вернулся домой. Написал врачу. Он ответил, что нужно ложиться. 28.11 жена еле доволокла меня до больницы. Идти мог по 10 шагов с перерывами. Врач увидев меня сказал, что очень вероятно, что рецедив. Сегодня 29.11. Завтра сделают МРТ и в понедельник, по результатам, будут решать о дальнейшем лечении, но доктор повторно мне сказал, что всё-таки все признаки рецедива и чтобы я не расстраивайся, так бывает.


----------



## Whitego (30 Ноя 2019)

Сегодня сделал МРТ. похоже ну меня не грыжа вылезла, а развилось воспаление. Ждём понедельника и врача.


----------



## 32Ольга (30 Ноя 2019)

@Whitego, т.е. возможно вам занесли инфекцию во время операции? Температура есть у вас? Антибиотики назначили?


----------



## Whitego (30 Ноя 2019)

@32Ольга, посое операции мне показали антибиотики, как и всем. Я так понимаю, что это действительно инфекция и блин очень не хорошая. Но я верю, что всё обойдётся. Сейчас мне каждый день ставят обезболивпющую капельницу и больше ничего. Выходные!


----------



## Whitego (6 Дек 2019)

Вчера провели повторную операцию. Грыжа не вылезла, абсцесс тоже не нашли. Были не значительные кусочки от старой грыжи. Т.е. по словам врача ничего серьёзного не было, а теперь вообще ни чего болеть не должно. В этот раз даже дренаж ставить не стали.
От наркоза отходил как всегда не очень. Всё бесит и очень хочется спать.
Перед сном сделали обезболивающее. Его хватило до 2 часов ночи. В 3:30 слелали повторно, так как боли по ноге были просто не стерпимыми. Спать вообще не мог.
Сейчас, как и весь день болит нога от бедра до икры, в определённом положении (лёжа на спине). Идут мурашки и как будто бьёт током по пальцам со второго по четвёртый.
Сделали капельницу и стало чуть полегче.
В общем лежу только на боку.
Сегодня буду первый раз вставать.
Я всё равно не унываю и верю, что к концу прибывания в больнице всё пройдёт.


----------



## 32Ольга (6 Дек 2019)

операцию по каким основаниям делали? дисцит не обнаружили?


----------



## Whitego (6 Дек 2019)

Нет, дисцит не обнаружили. Делали ревизию, так как и было подозрения, а также то, что боль не купировалась.


----------



## Whitego (25 Дек 2019)

Прошло 20 дней с момента повторной операции. Лежу на реабилитации. Делают разные процедуры: Физиотерапия, ЛФК, капельницы, уколы. Вчера начало тянуть поясницу. Появилась скованность. С утра вообще не встать. Кое как поднялся. Пожаловался врачу. Врач увидела перекос таза вправо. Назначила снова капельницу с гормонами. Запретила делать ЛФК. 
Конечно я начинаю паниковать. Делаю только по рекомендации, а эффект обратный. Вокруг меня люди с такими же операциями постоянно нарушают, садятся, неправильно ложатся и у всех норм. Посчитал, что после первой операции мне стало хуже примерно на 19-20 день. И сейчас ухудшение на 20 день. Может это какая-то моя особенность?


----------



## Whitego (26 Мар 2020)

Прошло больше 3-х месяцев. Боли в правой ноге прошли. Перекос не много ушёл, но появились боли слева в пояснице отдающие в переднюю часть бедра. Пока не расхожусь не много прихрамываю. Сижу нормально, но как только встаю возникает боль в левой ноге. Опять стал пить обезболивающие. Решил сходить к остеопат. Но что то не помогает.  Думаю сделать мрт. Может что-нибудь подскажете или посоветуете?


----------



## AIR (26 Мар 2020)

Whitego написал(а):


> Может что-нибудь подскажете или посоветуете?


Что можно советовать,  если Вы даже ни одного снимка не выложили. .


----------



## Whitego (26 Мар 2020)

Ну как же у меня большая история. Выкладывал много снимков. Да сейчас новых снимков нет, но по-моему описанию можно предположить или посоветовать с чего начать


----------



## AIR (26 Мар 2020)

Извиняюсь, первую страницу я и не посмотрел. . 
А вот когда посмотрел,  то всё встало на свои места.. Я Вам написал сообщение с просьбой уточнить симптомы и локализацию. Вы мне не ответили и пошли стандартным путем... Ну а я, раз вы проигнорировали моё сообщение, перестал следить за темой..


----------



## Terlet (21 Июл 2020)

32Ольга написал(а):


> @Whitego, если боль идет от ягодицы, возможен синдром грушевидной мышцы, почитайте в инете что это. На МРТ нет ничего такого, от чего может болеть нога. Катайте ягодицу тенисным мячиком или роллом. Ложитесь на пол, подкладываете мяч под ягодицу, находите болючие точки и давите. Чтобы мышца расслабилась, на нее надо давить. И упражнения на грушевидку.
> https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/22105/page-70#post-398743 тут посмотрите


У меня был синдром грушевидной мышцы, длилось около 6 мес. Боль с ягодицы иррадировала в колено, я уже не понимала что болит. Уколы диклоберл не дали результата. Невролог назначил миорелаксанты, боль постепенно уменьшалась. Окончательно помог курс массажа. Было оооочень больно, но после нескольких проработок грушевидки боль ушла совсем


----------



## Линар1108 (15 Ноя 2020)

@Whitego, как ваше состояние на сегодняшний день?


----------

